#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-06-04
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-06-05
<SergioMeneses> m4v, ping
<m4v> pung
<m4v> SergioMeneses:
<SergioMeneses> m4v, que tal va el concurso de los operadores?
<m4v> no aplicó nadie. Bueno, aplicó alguien pero no se molestó en leer los requerimientos.
<m4v> voy a ver de pedir directamente a algunos del canal que se animen
<SergioMeneses> m4v, q horarios de trabajo son?
<SergioMeneses> yo les ayudaria
<SergioMeneses> pero por lo menos esta semana no me pude conectar en forma
<SergioMeneses> porq andaba en examenes en la u
<m4v> no hay realmente horarios para cumplir, solo tenés que estar atento al canal el tiempo que puedas. Consume tiempo igual.
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si claro!
<SergioMeneses> m4v, pues yo les puedo colaborar :D eso si me tocaria formalizar la aplicacion
<m4v> SergioMeneses: nunca te ví muy activo en #ubuntu-es, podrás hacerlo?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> m4v, el q no este activo no implica q nunca este leyendo
<SergioMeneses> m4v, ahora ando cambiando el diseño de u-co https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<m4v> SergioMeneses: soy medio reacio a dar ops a alguien que no haya contribuido al canal, ser operador no se trata de tener el arroba, sinó de participar. Hacer saber a todos las pautas del canal cuando no se están cumpliendo, pedir que usen el canal de offtopic, desactivar conflictos, etc. Cualquiera puede hacer eso sin ser operadores, y no creo que si le doy ops a alguien que nunca lo hizo va a
<m4v> empezar a hacer todas esas cosas automaticamente.
<m4v> SergioMeneses: pero no te quiero desanimar, si querés ayudar por favor anotate. No tengo el lujo de rechazar ayuda después de todo :P
<SergioMeneses> m4v, je! oks... no hay lio.
<m4v> SergioMeneses: si te voy a pedir leas bien la documentación que puse en los requerimientos, explica lo que se espera de un op y con cosas muy útiles.
<m4v> SergioMeneses: viste lo que pasó hoy en #ubuntu-es por ejemplo? hace 4 horas, alguien estaba molestando con los factos, y lo que sigue después un ejemplo de un operador que tiene el arroba pero no participa en nada. (Y que ya no es más operador)
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<m4v> SergioMeneses: repito igual, capaz me equivoco, si querés ayudar anotate. Te conozco y se que tienes buenas intenciones. Si querás como op vas a tener 3 meses para ver si tenés madera de operador ;)
<SergioMeneses> m4v, oks... repito no hay lio =)
<m4v> s/querás/quedás/
